# Welches Niagara Concentrate



## Wade E (Oct 23, 2006)

Started 2 /12 gallon batch of Welche White Niagara today. Made stater
yeast and will.throw it in tommorow. Starter is already pretty active.
Used 5 cans and did not add sugar. SG is at 1.065. See how this tastes
when done. I know others have tried this but I have not and I had it on
hand and was bored.
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## pkcook (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Wade,


Why so low a starting SG? If I calculated this correctly, this will produce a wine of about 9.1% alcohol.


----------



## kutya (Oct 24, 2006)

wade: I'm wondering also why the low SG? I think you should add sugar????jh


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2006)

Actually 10.19% I believe. I felt like making something that wont
be jet fuel. Maybe I'll follow it up with a higher SG batch, but just
wanted to try out something different, kinda lika experimento.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2006)

I dont know, give me an hour and maybe I'll bump it up.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay I brought it up to 1.078 which by my calculations should bring it up to 11.9 which works for me.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm not sure of the characteristics of the niagara grape. I've made more fruit wine than grape wine and I've always heard that you should shoot for at least 10% ABV. I have seen some grape wines as low as 8% and 9%, so you are likely OK.


How do you calculate ABV? 
I use the two following:
http://www.grapestompers.com/calculations.htm
http://honeycreek.us/conversion.htm


You have me second guessing my calculations now




.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2006)

I do it this way. Take the starting SG without the decimal point
(1078-990) which = 88 then divide that by 7.36 which gives you - 11.956%


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 25, 2006)

wadewade,


I made the Niagara from the Welches and it was great. The only thing I would do different next time is not have the SG so high. The wine finished a little hot none the less, it was excellent. Comparable to any nice white wine.
Ramona


----------



## kutya (Oct 25, 2006)

Wade: I have heard that if it's not at least 10% Alcohol, you could risk spoilage. PK, that was an excellent calculator???


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2006)

Ramona, what was your starting SG as I just bumped mine up from 1.065 to 1.078.
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 25, 2006)

wade


It was 1.100 and I don't believe that I didn't write down the yeast I used, it finished out at 15% per my calculations and it was powerful.


Next time I'm keeping it down to about 12%


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2006)

Yea, that would probably run your car pretty good.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 25, 2006)

Yea, wade but once you get past the first blast of alcohol.....it is smooth sailing!!!


Less alcohol will make it perfect.....as I said as good as any nice commercial white...maybe even better


rge


----------



## pkcook (Oct 26, 2006)

rqecaprock,
Can you post your recipe for the niagara? I have a gallon of Welch's niagara that is no where close to being as good as the cheapest white wine I can buy



. I tested the acid (my second try at this test) and I ended up with .85 on acid! WOW that is high. Likely the reason for the kerosene bouquet! I sweetened it a bit and added a little oak, and I can tolerate drinking it now. A good recipe would be appreciated.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 26, 2006)

pk
This is all I did: 6 cans Welches Niagara frozen concentrate
6 tsp acid blend
3 tsp pectic enz
3 tsp nutrient
sugar to desired SG
water to 3 gallons
I made a yeast starter but didn't write down the yeast I used. 
I added some oak cubes that I had previously used in another wine.(didn't make much difference)
I racked it about 3 times over a 3 month period. Then used super kc at the end to get it nice and clear.


Now you have me wanting to make another batch this weekend!!


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm lazy, but I've never made a yeast starter, just spinkle it on top,
if it works for the kits, it's OK for me, I always like the low alcohol
wines the best, 10%, my new Blueberry is 10% and I think it tastes
good, the next one is 15%. I will admit the 18% X-71 experimental wine
did knock one person out...lol


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey now.......Frank


----------



## pkcook (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks Ramona! Did you happen to test the TA level on that batch? I have been pretty bad lately on keeping my notes and didn't keep a single note on my Niagara. I can't remember how much acid blend I added.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 27, 2006)

pk, 


I haven't mastered the acid test kit yet....... but I did stay at a holiday inn last night........no......I got 3.6 on the ph strips if that helps.


Ramona






Lame know but it just popped into my head!*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2006)

Stinkie, did you ever have a problem with your low alchohol wines I too
like the lesser alc. but have stayed away from making them that low
because everyone says that they might spoil. I started my Welches low
and was bombarded with posts to raise it so I did but I think I will
leave the next one low if you have not had any problems . Has anyone
had any problems here with this?
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 27, 2006)

12% is just right for me.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 27, 2006)

The first kit I made was a Island Mist Wildberry Schiraz and it was 6.5% Alcohol, if it works for that, it should work for your own, your using the same equipment, and sanitizing. I would not try to age a wine more than a year with less than 10% alcohol. My Mowie Wowie, Strawberry Bananna was 10% and I think it's starting to go bad after 1 1/2 years, it's developing an aftertaste (I am told, haven't tried it myself) but I only have 2 bottles left. So my Bluberry at 10% I'll drink up and the 15% one I'll age long term.
Bottom line, drink the low alcohol wines, age the high test.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2006)

.Thanks Stinkie.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2006)

Another one fermented dry in a week. Well, this one took 7 days instead
of the 4 days that the juice took. Is this becuase of the smaller
batches or are the laws of physics non-existant in my basement. This
batch was 2 1/2 gallons and SG is .989


----------



## pkcook (Oct 29, 2006)

I have always had a faster ferment with 1 gallon batches, but I've always added one packet of yeast (enough for 5 to 6 gallons). I believe you give the smaller quantity a boost of yeast cells that quickly consume the usable sugars. Not sure how scientific this is, but it makes since to me.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2006)

Works for me too!


----------

